# Ice fishing for pike



## pikeFisher (Dec 29, 2013)

My son and I have fished for pike a lot in New Mexico; however, we have never tried it through the ice. I was wondering if anyone would be willing to give some basic pointers on how to get started.

I am not looking for any honey holes, I'm just hoping that someone would be willing to help me with some basic ice fishing for pike knowledge. For example tackle (bait vs lures), time of day (night vs day), etc. Given the basics, I am very happy to put in the time to learn and "pay my dues".


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

InFisherman.com and Youtube would be great resources to get your answers. Not too many in Utah that have ever ice fished for pike. Head for Yuba and modify the techniques you learn in the previously mentioned places. Good luck.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've tried for years to catch a Muskie through the ice at Newton with no success. I've always assumed that pike fishing was similar to Muskie so if you do figure it out is love to hear about it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think most pike fishing through the ice is done with live or dead minows.

I believe it is illegal to use any of those techniques in utah. I think you can only use a one inch cut bait for pike and musky in Utah. Meaning no live or whole dead minows.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> I think most pike fishing through the ice is done with live or dead minows.
> 
> I believe it is illegal to use any of those techniques in utah. I think you can only use a one inch cut bait for pike and musky in Utah. Meaning no live or whole dead minows.


I believe the cut bait only applies to Pineview, Bullock, and Newton.


----------



## pikeFisher (Dec 29, 2013)

Everyone, thanks for the tips and input.

Originally, I was planning on trying Yuba this week on my way to and from dropping my son off at Snow College. However, my wife is letting my son take a car to college in the short term for some medical appointments. I probably will not make it down to Yuba now until mid January.

Mavis13, when I do go I will post my trip report, good or bad. 

Thanks again :grin:


----------

